# Fuel Flow Gauge



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

I've been thinking about putting in a fuel flow gauge so that I can try to figure out where I run the most efficient. I've got a 21' Mako with a 200 hp Evinrude 2 stroke. Anybody have any experience/advice on fuel flow gauges?



Thanks


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Flo scan makes one as do most mfg's. Flo scan is pretty universal. The are not cheap though. The 2 stroke engines get the best fuel economy between 3700 and 4200. On 4 strokes, they get good around 4300 to 5000. Just a rough guide... all depends on the setup. Anyway, thesystems areexpensive, but I like them. They also can give a warning of a fuel or running problem when the usage starts getting higher than normal.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I have the Lowrance Ep-60 fuel probe networked to display on my Lowrance unit and it works pretty good, not 100% accurate but for 60 bucks it is close enough and very easy to install. I believe they have a probe for outboards as well.

KP


----------

